# [réso msn] Mieu que Amsn ???

## loopx

Bonjour, voilà, je trouve assez bizarre/pénible que la dernière version de amsn soit datée de 2004!!

Je me demandais si personne ne connaissait un autre programme pour tchatter sur le réseau msn ET qui serait compatible avec messenger 7.0... ??

Je sais j'en demande beaucoup, mais je veux pas passer mon temps à retourner sous windows pour voir la petite phrase perso que m'a copine m'a laissé et qui est invisible sous mon nux  :Rolling Eyes: 

Voilà, ce serais chouette un prog compatible msn 7.0...  :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

Salut 

 tu as 2 solutions=

1= tu changes de copine ... ok je []

2= tu installe amsn-cvs et a toi les "joies" de msn v7 :p (et quelques bugs tcl)

http://www.zugaina.org/gentoo/net-im.html.fr

----------

## SiOu

Mercury =)

----------

## loopx

Je refuse d'utiliser la première proposition, vais essayer la 2ème  :Laughing: 

Ohh, même pas dans le portage en plus  :Sad: 

----------

## spider312

```
* net-im/amsn-cvs [1]

     Available versions:  1.0 

     Installed:           no

     Homepage:            http://amsn.sourceforge.net

     Description:         Alvaro's Messenger client for MSN

[1] /usr/local/zugaina-portage/
```

Oh y'a en effet un ebuild amsn-cvs sur zugania, c'est class ça, merci  :Wink:  je vais essayer ça de ce pas  :Very Happy:  (puisque ej ne me sers d'AMSN que pour la version CVS en fait  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

portage overlay est ton ami! 

t'y fous le chtit ebuild récupérable sur un topic où je l'ai posté (fo cherché...me souviens pu où c)

pi hop!

----------

## loopx

Hé, faites pété les liens, marre du amsn vieillo  :Surprised: 

----------

## kwenspc

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-356232-highlight-amsn.html

hop!

----------

## loopx

thx

----------

## SiOu

Jai c eprob avec lebuild de amsn-cvs :

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo siou # emerge amsn-cvs
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> 
> >>> emerge (1 of 1) net-im/amsn-cvs-1.0 to /
> ...

 

----------

## sireyessire

 *SiOu wrote:*   

> Jai c eprob avec lebuild de amsn-cvs :
> 
>  *Quote:*   Gentoo siou # emerge amsn-cvs
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> ...

 

un petit 

```
ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-im/amsn-cvs/amsn-cvs.ebuild digest
```

 devrait faire l'affaire

----------

## SiOu

Merci

----------

## ImMorT4L

Gaim... J'utilise plus que ça.

aMSN je le trouvais un peu buggué et il était pas top, parfois il couillait... Là, avec Gaim aucun problème  :Cool:   :Wink: 

----------

## ultrabug

Pas mal quand meme ce aMSN  :Smile:  merci !

----------

## SunMetis

le cvs est super mais qui c quand la version finale sera enfin la ...... PARCEQUe CA DATE DEPUIS HYPER LONGTEMPS !!

----------

## dapsaille

Libre à toi de questionner les développeurs :p

----------

## zdra

1) utilise jabber qui est un client libre.

2) lis les conditions de hotmail pour te convaincre de plus utiliser MSN.

3) utilise gaim qui a une interface bien plus belle que l'affreux tcl.

4) si vraiment t'aime pas gaim t'as le choix: http://www.jabber.org/software/clients.shtml

----------

## spider312

 *ImMorT4L wrote:*   

> Gaim... J'utilise plus que ça.
> 
> aMSN je le trouvais un peu buggué et il était pas top, parfois il couillait... Là, avec Gaim aucun problème  

 Je suis assez d'accord, le truc c'est que Gaim font le support MSN minimal pour garder leurs utilisateurs, alors qu'AMSN vont vraiment vers le meilleur support de toutes les dernières technos MSN, en particulier, ils s'occupent de la webcam, ils attendent pas qu'un autre projet le gère pour penser à peut-être se motiver pour réfléchir à une façon de l'intégrer ... pour moi MSN sans le webcam n'a aucun interet, autant utiliser jabber ...

----------

## dapsaille

Je viens de tester mercury (houlaaa les dependances de java qui font mal) et je le trouve pas mal pour le moment malgre un manque de reactivite (qui incombe a java) 

 Graphiquement il est plus proche de m$n que de amsn et c'est pas mal :à

----------

## naerex

J'essaye de l'installer mais je bute sur le site de sun pour la dependance en "f" apparement il faut un compte chez sun tu as fais comment ?

c'est marrant des qu'il ya un truc proprio a installer c'est toujours le meme merdier et perte de temps  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## naerex

le lien

merci google  :Laughing: 

----------

## Pachacamac

Oui mercury est vraiment très lent. Je m'en sert sur macos pour avoir les webcam d'msn messenger.

Sinon j'utilise adium qui est basé sur les librairies de gaim, et amsn-cvs sous linux, même sur le mac parfois mais c'est rare.

Le développement d'amsn est long car ils sont en train de tout changer. Quelqu'un les a déja contacté pour prendre des news ou je le fait ?

----------

## zdra

pour la webcam mieux vaut utiliser gnomemeeting c'est bien mieux fait que msn.

Surtout en lisant dans les conditions d'utilisation de MSN:

 *Quote:*   

> vous accordez à Microsoft l'autorisation (1) dutiliser, copier, distribuer, transmettre, afficher publiquement, présenter publiquement, reproduire, éditer, modifier, traduire et reformater votre Envoi, dans le cadre des Sites Web MSN, et (2) de sous-concéder ces droits, dans toute la mesure permise par la réglementation applicable.

 

J'ai envoyé un mail à M$ pour savoir si ça s'applique aux mails @hotmail.com et les conversations MSN messenger, ils ont contourné la question sans y répondre... puis j'ai redemandé et là ils m'ont répondu qu'il faut voir ça avec le service juridique de MS et m'ont donné une adresse postale au USA (même pas une adresse mail pour les contacter). Je considere cette réponse comme un avoeux qu'ils ont le droit de plublier les mails et convers MSN, sinon ils auraient été clair et auraient précisé les vrai conditions...

Bref vive jabber qui est un vrai protocole libre  :Smile: 

----------

## ImMorT4L

 *zdra wrote:*   

> pour la webcam mieux vaut utiliser gnomemeeting c'est bien mieux fait que msn.
> 
> Surtout en lisant dans les conditions d'utilisation de MSN:
> 
>  *Quote:*   vous accordez à Microsoft l'autorisation (1) d�utiliser, copier, distribuer, transmettre, afficher publiquement, présenter publiquement, reproduire, éditer, modifier, traduire et reformater votre Envoi, dans le cadre des Sites Web MSN, et (2) de sous-concéder ces droits, dans toute la mesure permise par la réglementation applicable. 
> ...

 

T'as l'air surpris que Microsoft ait le droit de faire ce qu'ils veulent comme ils veulent et quand ils le veulent (  :Laughing:  ).... Faut retomber les pieds sur terre mon petit  :Wink: 

Et quand je vois ça, je me demande encore ce qu'ils vont nous réserver dans le futur... L'obligation d'avoir une Webcam pointée sur ce qu'on fait devant son PC pour l'utiliser ??? 

Non, mais faut pas croire qui s'arrêtent là... Ils vont inclure une sorte de spyware dans les CPU's, intel est déjà d'accord et AMD, je sais pas mais je pense aussi. Et cette puce permettra soit disant d'empècher le piratage... En disant quelle marque de slip, de dentifrice ou de PQ qu'on commande en ligne sans doute  :Rolling Eyes: 

En un mot, fuyez cette société comme la peste, elle est NETTEMENT plus dangereuse que cette innofensive maladie !!! Où que vous soyez, quoi que vous fassiez... Ils sont là et vous observent  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Pachacamac

Je ne pense pas que Microsoft puisse faire ça vis à vis de la vie privée.

----------

## ImMorT4L

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> Je ne pense pas que Microsoft puisse faire ça vis à vis de la vie privée.

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Vie privée... C'est un bien beau mot ça  :Rolling Eyes: 

Faudrait que je retrouve les articles et le nom du projet avec le Spyware/Espion "Hardware" qui est directement implanté dans le CPU  :Embarassed: 

EDIT: Voilà un lien vers un article !!! ICI (Clic)

EDIT²: Pour ceux qui veulent en savoir plus, il s'agit du projet "Palladium"  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Pachacamac

Tout le monde sait pourtant que Microsoft est très respectueux de ce droit !

----------

## dapsaille

Pour sur d'ailleurs je vais demander a microsoft de me rapeller quand j'aurais oublie d'eteindre ma cafetiere :p

----------

## Ey

 *ImMorT4L wrote:*   

> Faudrait que je retrouve les articles et le nom du projet avec le Spyware/Espion "Hardware" qui est directement implanté dans le CPU 
> 
> EDIT: Voilà un lien vers un article !!! ICI (Clic)
> 
> EDIT²: Pour ceux qui veulent en savoir plus, il s'agit du projet "Palladium" 

 

Palladium ça n'a rien de récent ça fait plusieurs années déjà qu'ils préparent le coup, et le plus ennuyeux dans cette histoire n'a rien à voir avec l'espionage de la vie privée. D'ailleurs cette puce ne sert pas à ça. Un jour elle pourra décider que la carte graphique que tu viens de brancher n'est pas acceptable (parce que la marque n'aura pas payé une taxe au consortium paladium).... Ou alors refuser de booter ton linux pour des raisons identiques, enfin bref c'est parti pour être joyeux.

Sinon pour retourner au problème avec les conditions d'utilisation de MSN, le problème est surtout que les gens s'en servent sans même regarder ces conditions, alors si après ils retrouvent leurs propos sur un site de ms il ne faudra pas venir pleurer...

----------

## ghoti

 *Ey" wrote:*   

> D'ailleurs cette puce ne sert pas à ça. Un jour elle pourra décider que la carte graphique que tu viens de brancher n'est pas acceptable (parce que la marque n'aura pas payé une taxe au consortium paladium).....

 

Mauvaise puce.

Changer de puce.

C'est pas les architectures alternatives qui manquent ! ...

----------

## dapsaille

Ok ghoti  sur ce point la d'accord mais on vas vraiment se marginaliser la ...

 Intel et Amd on signés à l'epoque .... 

Reste Alpha ? :p (ca me generais pas mais bon expliquer ca a ma nana .... )

----------

## Pachacamac

Si Intel et AMD s'y mettent il ne reste plus beaucoup de choix pour le grand public.

A moins qu'IBM produise des PowerPC pour le grand public.

Où en sont les processeurs V-dragon de Culturecom ?

----------

## dapsaille

aucune idée mais mon ami google me dit ca =

http://www.culturecom.com.hk/culturecomeng200411291623/index.php?bx_vdragon

 c'est à dire pas grand chose ....

 Haaa vas t'il falloire que l'on ressorte no m68x0 ?? :p

----------

## Pachacamac

Mouais, je vais attendre la playstation3...

----------

## ghoti

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Ok ghoti  sur ce point la d'accord mais on vas vraiment se marginaliser la ...

 

Au début, c'est certain. Perso, ça ne me dérange pas. Je suis déjà "marginalisé" avec Linux, alors, bon  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Reste Alpha ? :p (ca me generais pas mais bon expliquer ca a ma nana .... )

 

Les nanas, elles s'en tapent de Intel, AMD et M$ : faut que ça marche point barre.

Les nanas, elles ne se posent pas la question de savoir si k3b est mieux que nero; elles te disent : "comment je fais pour graver mes données, là, tout de suite, maintenant".

Et elles ont raison !

(Demande à lmarcini !  :Laughing:  )

----------

## Pachacamac

Les archi alpha et beta c'est sympa mais merci le prix. Et puis pour certains précompilés c'est baba.

----------

## ghoti

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> Les archi alpha et beta c'est sympa mais merci le prix. 

 

Ben, ça dépend. Pour ne citer que les alpha : ebay

Et puis la demande ne peut que faire monter l'offre et une offre croissante est nécessairement associée à une baisse de prix. Je sais, c'est simpliste mais c'est une loi fondamentale. Tellement fondamentale qu'il faut investir des sommes colossales dans le marketing pour la contourner ...

 *Quote:*   

> Et puis pour certains précompilés c'est baba.

 

Tu en connais beaucoup des précompilés de ce genre ? Souvent, c'est pas opensource alors je ne vois pas ce que ça changerait par rapport à la situation actuelle  :Wink: 

Et puis, c'est une question de masse critique : tu crois que nVidia et ATI ont fourni des drivers pour la beauté de Linux ? Que dalle : il se fait qu'une masse croissante de gens utilisent Linux sur x86, que la moyenne d'âge  se situe entre 15 et 25 ans et que c'est un marché porteur qu'il faut éviter de mécontenter si on ne peut pas le dominer : les jeunes d'aujourd'hui seront les décideurs de demain ...

Bon, j'arrête mon prêche à 5 cents (ça faisait à peu près 2 balles en Belgique  :Wink:  )

----------

## Pachacamac

Oué merci pour le lien mais sur le même site tu peux trouver des x86 beaucoup mieux, pour le même prix. Ces proc ne sont absolument pas tournés vers les particuliers et les prix ne sont pas près de baisser, même avec une forte demande. D'ailleurs je ne sais pas si elle aura lieu...

Pour l'instant les seuls proc alternatif à Intel et AMD sont, pour moi, les PPC d'IBM. Les versions bureautiques étaient vendues à Apple mais comme celui-ci va passer sous Intel ils n'ont pas beaucoup de chance de survivre...

Si seulement le Cell pouvait offrir des performances raisonnables en bureautique...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## loopx

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Je croyais pas que M$ arrive à faire signer sont p***n de contrat avec sa puce démoniaque. C'est complètement exagéré comme certaine société ne sont que des moutons qui broute l'herbe de la prairie de M$...

J'espère qu'un jour, quelqu'un trouvera le moyen de modifier la puce afin qu'elle puisse encoder/décoder les conneries quotidienne de M$ et les poster directement sur un site dédié aux plus gros enfoirés du siècle !!!

----------

## Pachacamac

Les majors - éditeurs - producteurs d'oeuvres "artistiques" sont bien évidemment pour ce genre de puces.

Microsoft n'a pas eu besoin de pousser Intel pour qu'il en développe. Intel sait bien qu'elles sont importantes. Microsoft aussi, pour orienter son système vers un média center. Au moins ils auront la bénédiction des "pompes à fric".

----------

## zdra

Je remarque qu'on a bien dévié du topic et qu'on rentre dans du OFF+TROLL à pleine vitesse...

----------

## spider312

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> Je ne pense pas que Microsoft puisse faire ça vis à vis de la vie privée.

 Je ne pense pas que ce genre de détail ait une quelconque importance pour eux, puis s'ils n'ont pas le droit, ils vont bien acheter la loi qui va leur donner de toute façon ...

M'enfin bref, je suis assez d'accord sur le fond avec tout ça (bien que ce ne soit pas vraiment le débat), mais sur la forme non

Tant qu'il n'y aura pas de protocole clairement implémenté, et ayant au moins 1 ou 2 softs sous chaque O.S l'utilisant, on sera forcés d'utiliser du proprio, jabber c'est bien gentil, mais ça n'a aucun rapport avec MSN, faudrait arréter de comparer ce qui n'est pas comparable, même MSN 1 en faisait surement plus que jabber (j'ai pas dit mieux, j'ai dit plus ...), et le protocole de gnomemeeting, il est quand même assez vieillot, et pour ce que j'ai pu tester, bugué et très mal implémenté ...

Bref, pour l'avenir, un bon protocole libre de visioconf (ffmpeg fait très bien le streaming video, pourquoi pas un truc basé là dessus  :Wink:  )

----------

## Pachacamac

 *spider312 wrote:*   

>  et le protocole de gnomemeeting, il est quand même assez vieillot, et pour ce que j'ai pu tester, bugué et très mal implémenté ... 

 

Je n'ai jamais eu de problème avec gnomemeeting. Pourquoi tu dit qu'il est mal implémenté ? 

Par contre c'est vrai que le codec utilisé est le H.261 et qu'il n'est vraiment pas du tout performant.

Les autres codecs H.263 et H.264 ne sont pour l'instant pas utilisés à cause de brevets qui posent problèmes.

----------

## spider312

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

>  Pourquoi tu dit qu'il est mal implémenté ? 

 ça rentre un peu dans la partie bugué, mais je veux dire que ce n'est pas du click'n'play, je me vois mal expliquer à ma mère comment configurer gnomemeeting, avec MSN, tu cliques sur le bouton webcam en pleine conversation, et ça t'affiches la webcam, sous gnomemeeting, tu as de la conf à faire, faut ouvrir un port, rentrer l'IP de ton correspondant, etc ... bref, dans ces conditions, je trouve qu'utiliser ffmpeg est largement meilleur pour le même degré de simplicité (mais ça ne marche que dans un sens ...)

----------

## zdra

Le protocole jabber est très extensible, et permet à mon avis de tout faire. Jabber est un standart normalisé et officiel du W3C ce qui explique sans doutes sa lenteur à évoluer mais surtout qui garanti une parfaite compatibilité entre les différents clients et serveurs.

J'ai vu dans la version CVS de gaim que jabber supporte maintenant des avatar, peut-être que la webcam arrivera également un jour...

Mais surtout je crois qu'implémenter les fonctionnalitées de MSN 1 (comme tu dis) est loins d'être un défaut, c'est plutot une force ! Franchement je sais pas si t'as déjà vu à quoi ressemble MSN7 mais moi il me donne la nausée tellement il est surchargé des bêtises totalement inutile, juste dans le but de dire qu'ils ont qqch de plus. Moi je préfere largement un client fonctionnel qui n'en fait pas trop mais qui le fait bien. Et dans cette optique j'ai jamais compris à quoi peut bien servir une webcam à part vérifier si le gas devant son PC se cure le nez ou se gratte le cul pendant que vous lui causez...

----------

## Pachacamac

zdra : parceque t'es pas forcément à côté de ta famille ou des personnes que tu aime et que ça fait du bien de pouvoir les voir de temps en temps.

----------

## spider312

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Mais surtout je crois qu'implémenter les fonctionnalitées de MSN 1 (comme tu dis) est loins d'être un défaut, c'est plutot une force !

 Tu n'as pas compris ce que je voulais dire ...

Bref, que tu n'en voies pas l'interet ok, mais laisse au moins ceux qui en voient l'interet en discuter entre eux sans intervenir au moins ...

----------

## Pachacamac

Hey spider312, pas touche à zdra !

Parceque dire que Gnomemeeting est difficile à utiliser c'est pas vrai du tout. Tu lance le logiciel, tu récupère l'adresse du contact dans le carnet d'adresse et hop ça roule !

Le seul point négatif de gnomemeeting vient du codec vidéo. J'espère bien que Damien va le changer après la mise à jour de la version 2.

----------

## zdra

spider312 > je t'interdi rien du tout, je donne juste mon avis sur la question... et je suis sur que je suis loins d'être le seul a penser que MSN est trouffé de futilité et que jabber est bien souvent une meilleur solution pour ceux qui veulent qqch de fonctionnel et surtout libre.

PS: j'ai jamais vraiment utilisé gnomeeting, mais il me semble qu'il est vraiment bien foutus... puis le developpeur est belge ça ne peut qu'être bien LOL  :Laughing:  d'ailleur sur leur site je vois que c'est h323 qu'ils utilisent non ? http://www.gnomemeeting.org/index.php?rub=2

----------

